# Birds per SQ Foot



## kramer9802

How many birds (pigeons) can you have per sq or cu ft of loft space?

Thanks


----------



## esms4

*hi*

i belive that it is about 3' by 3' or mabe 5' by 5'
ethan


----------



## TAWhatley

This article suggests 2 square feet of floor space per bird: http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/learn/hc1.html

Terry


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

I think I've read that one should have 16 to 17 cubic feet of loft space per bird.


----------



## Skyeking

*2 square feet of floor space for future birds*

I think that one should build for the amount of pigeons they are * going to have *, not the ones they *actually have now * .

Many a pigeon fancier will tell you that if they had only built a much bigger loft then they anticipated in the beginning, it would have saved them a lot of work, headaches, overcrowding situations, designing and re-building.


----------



## re lee

Looking at floor space for the birds. 2 square feet can work. As you times the total loft space. NOW some have gone as far to install venalation to there loft to increase the amount of birds that can be kept. As racers are often over crowded in a race loft with perch space. The birds are then exercised out of the loft. Keeping loft birds healthy means less over crowding and plenty of air exchange. So You have to have not only space but conditions that promote health . Birds that are more often on the floor might need 4 square foot of space. As breed type will matter also.


----------



## Jiggs

In my breeding loft I only have two birds now and it could accomodate about 6 which would give you 3 to 4 sq feet per bird.

However in the flying loft there is only about 2 sq feet per bird(floor space) as they fly/exercise daily morning and evening (most days rather). So I would think that if you only have birds that cannot loft fly you need more space or build an avairy on the side as to get some exercise


----------



## upcd

*Room*

Give your birds as much room as you can afford. More room, less birds=less chance of diseases. Ya


----------



## WhiteWingsCa

The absolute MINIMUM is 2 sq ft per bird. The CU (Canadian Pigeon Racing Union) even has a rule, that if someone is found not housing their birds in adequate living conditions - including the "2 sq ft rule", they can lose their membership and racing privileges.

Lots of room, lots of venilation, without drafts = happy, healthy birds


----------



## Feefo

How do you achieve ventilation without draughts?

We are converting a garden shed into an extension for the aviary, and have removed the two windows at the side and the window in the door on the understanding that that will allow the air to circulate without creating a draught...but am I right?

A lot of the birds are unable to fly so they will be roosting at ground level.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking

As long as there are no openings on opposite sides then there will not be a draft of air.


----------



## Feefo

Thanks Teresa, that is reassuring.

The shed is already in place and has been lined with aviary wire to keep rats out. Tomorrow they should deliver and erect the flight that joins the shed to the aviary...if they received my e-mail! I am really excited about the additional space this will provide.

Cynthia


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

kramer9802 said:


> How many birds (pigeons) can you have per sq or cu ft of loft space?
> 
> Thanks


 Well, I have seen these various formulas. And I have heard this 2 sq ft per bird ideal also. I think we should be considering cubic feet to some degree, and these formulas are talking the least amount of room, not the "Ideal" amount of space. Just an observation, but perhaps the #1 mistake made, is to overcrowd. 

Think about a space 4ft x 5ft at 1ft high. 20 square feet. Would you really want 10 birds in that small space ? Think in terms of cubic feet, and number of perches and nest boxes. If the loft was 4 x 5 x 6, there would be 120 cubic feet if my math is correct. Ten birds in this space would sound pretty good to me, however if you start with 10, it could soon be 20 or 30, so like said before, plan ahead.


----------



## Jiggs

I do not understand feet and inches, but if asked - the bigger the better.

BUT, after winning, i am saying it depends on flying time, NOT more cubic feet per bird.

In Other Words: Have birds then you only have three questions:

1. If they can fly and come back let them thus u r a homer person
2. If they speak thus u like parrots thus you and them would never leave the house
3. and if you read this this far then all is just forgotten as a joke and I like everyone again!!!!


----------



## sport14692

*12' x 16' x 10' Loft question*

I have a 12'D x 16'W x 10'H Loft, I'm housing Show Pigeons in it. What should be the Max amount of birds I should keep in there? I Currently have 38 in it but would like to add more.

Thank you


----------



## Granny Smith

The value of 10 cu.ft. per bird feels about right to me, but I have no hard evidence to prove it. However, this value assumes: excellent ventilation, a large aviary, more perches than birds, sufficient nest boxes, etc.


----------



## sport14692

that would put me having 192 birds in it. wow


----------



## First To Hatch

lets be serious here you can put how many birds you want, 38 birds will be happier than 45, or 50. 

but really i wouldnt go over 80 0r 90


----------



## Granny Smith

sport14692 said:


> that would put me having 192 birds in it. wow


First off, you would need to install a false ceiling about 6.5' high, and divide the area into about 4 sections or you would never be able to catch the birds. Then add perches, aviaries, ventilation, etc to each section. At that point, you would probably be at about 25 birds per section.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Skyeking said:


> I think that one should build for the amount of pigeons they are * going to have *, not the ones they *actually have now * .
> 
> Many a pigeon fancier will tell you that if they had only built a much bigger loft then they anticipated in the beginning, it would have saved them a lot of work, headaches, overcrowding situations, designing and re-building.



You would think that would be so obvious that it wouldn't even need saying but duh.....how many fanciers have built a loft, not thinking that the pigeons might just reproduce and the number of pigeons they have today could more then double within a few months. If a couple is planning and hoping to have about a dozen kids, and they buy a two bedroom house, how long do you think it will take them to figure out that they just might need more space not just for the members of their family today, but also down the road after all those little kids are hatched ????


----------

